# Campsite within driving distance of Santander please



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are traveling home next week    and we wondered if any of you fine people know of a campsite near Santander, which has decent sized pitches with easy access,

thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, no, but did you see the reports on here from last year about parking in Santander?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-49933-santander.html

not sure what has happened since then.....


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Try Camping Santillana at Santillana de Mar.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Here's another vote for Camping Santillana. Gorgeous little town, nice site too.

Mike


----------

